

The 2013 Mac Pro summed up in one picture - ScottWhigham
http://www.giga.de/desktops/mac-pro-2013/news/mac-pro-2013-klotz-versus-messie-mac-pic-of-the-day/

======
ScottWhigham
We all know that the "base config" just isn't going to have "enough" \-
everyone needs more hard drive space, almost everyone needs an external drive
(burn music CDs, burn DVDs for video), half the people need firewire or HDMI
converters, etc.

Mac Pro: $2999

Keyboard $49

Mouse $49

Superdrive $79

4K display (one 32" monitor) $500

Promise Pegasus 4TB $1099 [0]

==========================

$4775

+$400ish in sales tax

==========================

$5,175.00

Jeez. Yikes. Wow.

[0] (you are buying a Thunderbolt-based system so going with a Thunderbolt-
based storage system makes sense)

------
typicalrunt
One the one hand, a plug 'n' play architecture is great for expanding the
system with new components over time. However, the Mac Pro (and any ATX tower
computer) is usually easy to expand with expansion cards. The 2013 Mac Pro is
telling me that Apple is playing to the audience that doesn't want (nor need)
to know about hardware components, and the only technical expertise is to line
up _connector A_ with _slot B_.

